# I Love Threesomes



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Three watches that I've recently finished.

First up is a 1965-ish Hamilton Nautilus 601 with a Cal. 505 movement and 10K Gold Filled case. It was a bit of a risky purchase this one; the photo was very poor and it was non-runner but in my never-ending goal to have an example of every Hamilton in the Nautilus range, I had to go for it...









Turned out to be a good purchase; clean up of case, full service of movement with new gold contact and off she went...so that's about 15 different models I own in this Nautilus range...only about another 25 to go







. A difficult dial to photograph since that inner ring is like a gold mirror...

Those baton marker ends are sharp


































Next up a broken watch that I've had for several years sitting in a drawer. In fact, I think a fellow Forum member gave it to me...was it you MIKE? If so, many thanks! Finally got round to repairing it; needed a new set of indexing pawls from a donor watch. Bulova Accutron 2181 from 1970.










Lastly, the one I bought for its case back







A Technos Electronic Technotron from mid 1970s containing an ESA 9154 movement. I thought the hexagon shape was pretty kool....I'll get my coat.



























Cheers

Paul


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Lovely watches & cracking photos (note to self - learn how to take decent photos!)

Paul


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

A lovely trio of watches







by the way what camera did you use anything special.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Faz 63 said:


> A lovely trio of watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...no, cheap-and-cheerful Canon A620


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Cracking watches - it's good to know that someone has the skills to keep these things alive.


----------



## D.KNIGHT (Sep 23, 2005)

great trio there m8 i love the dial on that hamilton


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The Hamilton is lovely Paul, I think I'm going to have too join this elite club of electric watch owners this year


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> The Hamilton is lovely Paul, I think I'm going to have too join this elite club of electric watch owners this year


Looking forward to it Phil!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Always very nice watches, Paul. I really like the Bulova.

Do yu know why the 7 index on the Technos is with a cross or maybe a T?

Bertrand


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tranber70 said:


> Do yu know why the 7 index on the Technos is with a cross or maybe a T?
> 
> Bertrand


Thanks Bertrand!

I think it is just a shadow caused by 1) the bevel on the baton / index and 2) the curve of the crystal.

Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

3 Beauties Paul.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> In fact, I think a fellow Forum member gave it to me...was it you MIKE? If so, many thanks!


It was and your welcome 

Good to see you got it running.

Mike.

P.S more intresting additions


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks very nice Paul - you sure have some great pics as well!

Now, when will we see a TIMEX?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A superb trio Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

knuteols said:


> Now, when will we see a TIMEX?


Ah yes Knut....thanks for reminding me...and supplying the watches









...I do need to start working on these. How long has it been?


----------

